# Ex-Ontario Attorney General Reported Arrested



## Old Sweat (1 Sep 2009)

This story was just posted on the Toronto Star online edition. If correct, it sounds like something out of a tablod or cheap paperback. Note that the Star somehow failed to note that he is a Liberal.

It is reproduced under the fair comment provisions of the CopyRight Act.

Ex-Ontario AG Bryant arrested


Sep 01, 2009 06:33 AM 
Henry Stancu 
John Rieti 
Staff Reporters

Former Ontario attorney general Michael Bryant has been arrested after a cyclist was killed last night while hanging on to a fleeing car, police sources say.

The crash occurred on Bloor St. near Bay St. around 9:45 p.m. when witnesses said a male cyclist in his 20s collided with a black Saab.

Witnesses said the cyclist hung onto the driver's side of the car, which had its convertible top down, while the driver allegedly yelled at him to get off.

The vehicle then veered onto the eastbound lanes and mounted the curb, brushing against trees and poles, witnesses said.

"He was driving on the wrong side of the street and up on the curb trying to knock him off the car for about 100 metres," said Ryan Brazeau, a worker with a crew laying sewer pipes on Bloor. 

"Lots of people were watching and they couldn't believe what was happening." 

As the car approached Avenue Rd., the cyclist fell off and he and his bike were dragged before being run over by the rear wheels, witnesses said.

The Toronto cyclist was taken to St. Michael's Hospital with severe head injuries and died around midnight, police said.

A suspect was arrested after the vehicle was seen pulling into the Park Hyatt hotel on Avenue.

Homicide detectives assisted Traffic Services with the investigation, which closed both lanes of Bloor St. W. between Bay and Avenue for most of the night.

Police say charges are pending. Police are also questionsiong a female passenger who was in the convertible at the time.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2009)

According to this article, he is only being "questioned in connection" with the accident.  It seems he was allegedly in the car involved.


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Sep 2009)

This just in, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/michael-bryant-in-police-custody/article1271489/



> Michael Bryant in police custody
> *Ontario's former attorney general allegedly involved in fatal hit-and-run in Yorkville area of Toronto on Monday night*
> 
> Josh Wingrove
> ...




It appears to have been Mr. Bryant’s car.

It appears that ‘someone "closely related"’ to Mr. Bryant was there or near enough by to have called 911.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Sep 2009)

Shades of Rene Levesque.  And I fear that we may see the typically Canadian deference to persons in positions of authority vice prosecution for what, if proved, is a shocking amoral act deserving of societal condemnation and punishment.


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Sep 2009)

Legal gun owners don't kill people, Attorneys General in Saabs do...


----------



## Redeye (1 Sep 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Note that the Star somehow failed to note that he is a Liberal.



His political affiliation would be obvious to most readers, given that the Liberals have run the province (into the ground, arguably) for quite a while.  That said, it's of no relevance to the story what his party affiliation is.  However, that also said, I'm sure they would have pointed out without hesitation his preference were he a Tory.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (1 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Shades of Rene Levesque.  And I fear that we may see the typically Canadian deference to persons in positions of authority vice prosecution for what, if proved, is a shocking amoral act deserving of societal condemnation and punishment.



Why in heaven's name didn't the cyclist just let go.  Not knowing the details but the motivation of the biker paints a good case for self defence.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Sep 2009)

After having started this discussion, I suggest we wait to see what the investigation reveals. I am certainly unable to draw any concusions re the sequence of events that led to the death of the cyclist from the various published stories.

We aren't much more than a couple of conflicting sitreps past the "Contact. Wait, out" stage.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2009)

Apparently, Metro Police charged him with criminal negligence causing death and dangerous operation of a motor vehicle causing death.


----------



## Long in the tooth (1 Sep 2009)

As a cyclist and motorist this is very bad news.  A short time ago a 15 year old killed a 50 year old woman while riding on a sidewalk.  The relationships between modes of transport in Edmonton, Toronto and Vancouver is nothing short of rancourous.
Many cyclists are idiots, but I'm avoiding biking as I feel like we're fair game out there.


----------



## Loachman (1 Sep 2009)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> Legal gun owners don't kill people, Attorneys General in Saabs do...



That is perhaps the best one-sentence letter to an editor that I have ever seen. Please send it to a bunch.

If you don't want to, can I steal it for that purpose?

My first thought when I heard this on the radio this morning: "This is the a-hole who wanted to take my guns away..."


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2009)

Otto Fest said:
			
		

> A short time ago a 15 year old killed a 50 year old woman while riding on a sidewalk.



As I understand it, cyclists are subject to the same HTA rules and fines as motorists. The Ontario HTA was amended in 1989 to require cyclists to identify themselves when stopped by police officers. They can be charged under the HTA with or without a licence. 
In my opinion, they should have licence plates, like they used to. This way they could be reported for leaving the scene of an accident.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Sep 2009)

Here is a link to a story re him being charged. It also includes the information that the car and the bike had been in an incident prior to the alleged "mad dash down the road."

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090901/fatal_collision_090901/20090901?hub=Toronto


----------



## GAP (1 Sep 2009)

As much as I agree with some of these comments, there is still a possibility that the cyclist is partly responsible. There was another clip I read awhile back about the couriers being very confrontational to drivers and like this guy...latch onto the drivers side door to argue with them.....can't find the article right now, but this is not the first I have heard about this type of behaviour....

That still doesn't excuse the former AG from scraping him off against a mailbox/fire hydrant......


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Sep 2009)

Yeah, a good smash on the back of the hand with a stainless steel coffee mug would do... at least that's what I was told by a guy...


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (1 Sep 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> That still doesn't excuse the former AG from scraping him off against a mailbox/fire hydrant......



If I feared for my life or safety, I would do the same thing.  I suspect convincing twelve men good and true that the force was excessive is problematic.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Sep 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Why in heaven's name didn't the cyclist just let go.  Not knowing the details but the motivation of the biker paints a good case for self defence.



Or...why didn't the stupidiot in the car just stop?  Aferall, it wasn't the cyclist dragging the motorist around was it?

I just say the former AG on the news...he expressed his condolences to the family of the man he killed (allegedly killed...although he is certainly dead isn't he?).

Ya.  THAT will help you fucking moron.   :


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Sep 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> After having started this discussion, I suggest we wait to see what the investigation reveals. I am certainly unable to draw any concusions re the sequence of events that led to the death of the cyclist from the various published stories.
> 
> We aren't much more than a couple of conflicting sitreps past the "Contact. Wait, out" stage.




Agreed.

He's been charged with a crime. It is now up to the crown to make *and prove* a case - otherwise he is not guilty.

It's up to the _system_ to treat him _judiciously_ until police, witnesses, lawyers, judges and jurors have done their work.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (1 Sep 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Or...why didn't the stupidiot in the car just stop?  Aferall, it wasn't the cyclist dragging the motorist around was it?



Stop for what purpose?  For a defence of self-defence to succeed, it is only necessary to believe you may suffer harm.  You don't actually have to wait for an assault to happen.  The fact that he was being pursued seems like a slam-dunk defence.  Running away from a potential assault seems like an eminently sensible thing to do.


----------



## Harris (1 Sep 2009)

I suppose leaving the scene of an accident was OK too?


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (1 Sep 2009)

Harris said:
			
		

> I suppose leaving the scene of an accident was OK too?



Yes, of course it is.  Apparently Bryant called 911.  There was no attempt to avoid identification.

http://www.nationalpost.com/story.html?id=1950650



> Mr. Bryant was taken into custody at the nearby Hyatt Hotel after alerting police to his location, Sgt. Burrows said.
> 
> A woman in the vehicle with him at the time had also called police.


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Sep 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> That is perhaps the best one-sentence letter to an editor that I have ever seen. Please send it to a bunch.
> 
> If you don't want to, can I steal it for that purpose?
> 
> My first thought when I heard this on the radio this morning: "This is the a-hole who wanted to take my guns away..."



Be my guest  ;D

And as much as I dislike the former AG, I can see the original situation and the defence case at the trial unfolding much like Dennis Ruhl has alluded to... when I first read that the cyclist had held on to the driver's side of the car after an altercation I though "bike courier", and not in a good way.


----------



## Scott (1 Sep 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> Yes, of course it is.  Apparently Bryant called 911.  There was no attempt to avoid identification.
> 
> http://www.nationalpost.com/story.html?id=1950650



Emm, didn't read the question asked of you, did you? Harris made a point about leaving the scene of an accident...after leaving who cares if the guy called 911.

Back to your old ways, eh?


----------



## COBRA-6 (1 Sep 2009)

Scott said:
			
		

> Emm, didn't read the question asked of you, did you? Harris made a point about leaving the scene of an accident...after leaving who cares if the guy called 911.



Fleeing an attacker is a very different situation than leaving the scene of an accident IMHO. Not saying that is what happened in this case of course...


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Sep 2009)

I think once you've scraped the guy off like a wad of gum off your shoe, he pretty much ceases to be an attacker, IMO.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Sep 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> He's been charged with a crime. It is now up to the crown to make and prove a case - otherwise he is not guilty.
> It's up to the _system_ to treat him _judiciously_ until police, witnesses, lawyers, judges and jurors have done their work.


This is the best and most informed post of this discussion.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Sep 2009)

Ok because this is an ongoing police investigation and does involve a high profile public figure, lets heed the advice of our two elder statesmen OS and ERC and keep the grassy knoll theories to a bare minimum.

Otherwise we're going to be spending a lot of time moderating this thread and that will probably see it locked and deleted.

Staff


----------



## Redeye (2 Sep 2009)

He only left the scene by going a few metres into a parking lots, whereupon he was the one who made the 911 call.  This is a very strange story indeed.



			
				Harris said:
			
		

> I suppose leaving the scene of an accident was OK too?


----------



## GAP (2 Sep 2009)

There seems to be far more to this story than just a high profile figure smearing a poor little cyclist.....

Police had contact with cyclist before fatal crash
Updated Wed. Sep. 2 2009 8:22 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

A cyclist who was killed in a collision in downtown Toronto earlier this week was involved in a confrontation with his ex-girlfriend that brought police to her home less than an hour before he died.

Police arrived at a home where the former girlfriend of Darcy Allan Sheppard lived on George Street, just after 9 p.m. on Monday. Officers were reportedly there to deal with a disturbance of some type.

Toronto police Const. Tony Vella said officers escorted Sheppard away from the scene and there were no allegations of criminal activity.

Vella also said there were no indications that Sheppard was intoxicated, though neighbours have suggested he may have been drinking that night.

About an hour later, the 33-year-old Sheppard was involved in an incident with a car along a bustling stretch of Bloor Street West that led to his death. 
More on link


----------



## Greymatters (2 Sep 2009)

Challenges the preconceived notions that some people had...


----------



## vonGarvin (2 Sep 2009)

I'm certain more and more info will come to light on this.  Let the system work, is what I say.


----------



## Long in the tooth (2 Sep 2009)

"In my opinion, they should have licence plates, like they used to. This way they could be reported for leaving the scene of an accident."

Yes!  That would certainly have stopped this cyclist from leaving the scene.....


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2009)

Otto Fest said:
			
		

> Yes!  That would certainly have stopped this cyclist from leaving the scene.....



Yes!  But, licence plates have been known to solve hit and run cases..... 

It's a tough town. Even the TTC isn't always a safe bet. A guy torched a new bus today:
http://www.thestar.com/gta/crime/article/689818

This is another TTC bus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpyFybGE-y0


----------



## Roy Harding (2 Sep 2009)

Christie Blatchford's take on the situation (as usual - I tend to agree with her):

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/in-a-city-of-drivers-and-cyclists-at-odds-the-one-on-the-bike-is-always-right/article1272873/


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> I'm certain more and more info will come to light on this.  Let the system work, is what I say.



And some has (well maybe)


September 2, 2009 
Cyclist may have grabbed Bryant, wheel: police 
By CBC News

CBC News 
Toronto police are investigating whether a cyclist killed in an altercation with a car driven by former Ontario attorney general Michael Bryant grabbed the driver or the wheel. 
Toronto police are investigating whether a cyclist killed in an altercation with a car driven by former Ontario attorney general Michael Bryant grabbed the driver or the wheel. 

Sgt. Tim Burrows said police have seized a number of video surveillance tapes from the stretch of Bloor Street where the confrontation occurred and are examining them frame-by-frame to confirm the accuracy of witness accounts that have suggested the cyclist may have been trying to get Bryant into a headlock and that the two may have been wrestling for control of the wheel. 

Bryant, 43, who resigned Wednesday as CEO of Invest Toronto, is facing two charges, including criminal negligence causing death. In a prepared statement, the man once tipped by many to succeed Dalton McGuinty as premier said he is innocent. 

Police also confirmed on Wednesday that Darcy Allan Sheppard, a 33-year-old bike courier, had an encounter with Toronto police hours before he died. 

TIMELINE: Michael Bryant
Monday 9:45 p.m.: Michael Bryant becomes involved in an alleged altercation with cyclist Darcy Allan Sheppard, 33, while driving his Saab convertible on downtown Toronto's Bloor Street. Police say Sheppard then grabbed on to the side of Bryant's car as it drove off, fell and suffered fatal injuries. 

Monday 11:30 p.m.: Bryant is taken into police custody. 

Tuesday 2:20 p.m.: In a statement to reporters, Bryant expresses his "deepest condolences" to Sheppard's family but declines to discuss the incident and asks for his privacy. He also thanks those who contacted his family to offer their support. 

Tuesday 2:30 p.m.: Bryant is charged with criminal negligence causing death and dangerous operation of a motor vehicle causing death. 

Wednesday 1:10 p.m.: Toronto Mayor David Miller accepts Bryant's resignation as CEO of Invest Toronto, the city's business development agency. 

Sheppard died Monday night after sustaining severe injuries following a confrontation with Bryant. It now appears Sheppard ? known as "Al" to his friends ? was involved in a dispute with his girlfriend earlier Monday and police intervention was required. 

Officers had been called to the scene of a domestic dispute on George Street, near Jarvis and Gerrard streets, Monday afternoon, police said. 

"I guess you could say it was concerns of a noise complaint or a domestic dispute. When police arrived on scene, they investigated. There was no indication a criminal offence took place," Staff Sgt. Kevin Guest told CBC News. 

"At least one of the parties had been drinking, but was able to take care of himself and was released from the scene."

Police aren't confirming who lived at the address.

Alcohol possibly involved
One of Sheppard's friends, courier Ron Berard, said he'd been with Sheppard an hour before he died. Berard said he'd spent the day with Sheppard's girlfriend at their apartment. 

Sheppard had been drinking, but wasn't drunk, Berard said.

"He might have had one. It didn't constitute any unruly behaviour," Berard said.

"It didn't ignite anything negative on his part."

Police would not comment on whether Sheppard was intoxicated because they're waiting for toxicology reports.

Cyclist left his bike
Bryant is said to have been dining at a restaurant with his wife, entertainment lawyer Susan Abramovitch, around the same time. The altercation occurred around 9:45 p.m., while they were driving home. 

Police said they believe the incident was likely sparked by a minor collision in which it appears Sheppard's bike was damaged.

Witnesses reported that Sheppard left his bike after the collision and somehow hung on to Bryant's car. Bryant allegedly yelled at Sheppard to get off the car as it moved along Bloor Street. 

Police said Sheppard sustained severe injuries after striking a mailbox and a tree while still hanging on to the car. The courier, who grew up in Edmonton, died later that night in hospital. 

Investigators continue to review tapes and talk to witnesses as they come forward.

Burrows said Bryant had not been drinking. After spending a night in jail, Bryant was released under unspecified conditions on his own recognizance pending a court appearance Oct. 19. 
Canadian Broadcast Corporation


----------



## ArmyRick (3 Sep 2009)

i have my opinions about this mess and I will keep them reserved for now. lets wait and see what happens. I'll bet I am right on this one.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (12 Sep 2009)

At least we know why he was in Toronto - 61 warrants in Edmonton.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/edmsun/090912/canada/_he_died_doing_what_he_loved


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Sep 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> At least we know why he was in Toronto - 61 warrants in Edmonton.
> 
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/edmsun/090912/canada/_he_died_doing_what_he_loved


Perhaps.  But totally irrelevant to the case in question.


----------



## mariomike (12 Sep 2009)

I was under the impression that couriers had to be licenced?:
http://www.messmedia.org/messville/TO_LAW.HTM
Not so much for road safety ( although because they are paid by the call - ussually with deadlines to keep - rather than the hour, there is an obvious incentive to break the rules of the road.
Instead, I thought couriers had to be licenced because of bonding issues. Would anyone want to trust a package to someone with outstanding arrest warrants? 
The Licencing Commission would have to do a backgroud check prior to issuing a courier licence. 
Also, it is a pity that Toronto police did not arrest him the night they were called. But, this is just conjecture on my part. I don't know licencing or police policy in such matters. 
Just my opinion.

Here is some more about licencing. Lots of talk, but it looks like it did not happen:
http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/2006/agendas/committees/plt/plt060905/it018.pdf


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (12 Sep 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  But totally irrelevant to the case in question.



While the bad cheque charges might not be heard by the jury unless it's allowed to establish a pattern of careless disregard for the law, details of his charges and convictions for violent offences certainly will be heard. If Sheppard were the defendant it is unlikely the jury would hear of past charges, but he is not.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (12 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Instead, I thought couriers had to be licenced because of bonding issues. Would anyone want to trust a package to someone with outstanding arrest warrants?



After Bryant's probable acquittal (my opinion) I can see a fertile lawsuit against whatever agency employed Sheppard.  The reputation of a public figure would have enormous value plus the cost and stress of the defence.


----------



## mariomike (12 Sep 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> After Bryant's probable acquittal (my opinion) I can see a fertile lawsuit against whatever agency employed Sheppard.  The reputation of a public figure would have enormous value plus the cost and stress of the defence.



I agree. 
1) Road safety. Just like the fast food drivers are ( or used to be? ) they are paid by call, not by the hour. I saw a show on TV - an American city, I think - where if the bike courier was late, they did not get paid. Public safety was put at risk. 
2 ) Using un-bonded couriers. Imagine handing a valuable package to someone "on the lam"? ( Sorry, do they still say "on the lam"? )


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 1) Road safety. Just like the fast food drivers are ( or used to be? ) they are paid by call, not by the hour. I saw a show on TV - an American city, I think - where if the bike courier was late, they did not get paid. Public safety was put at risk.
> 2 ) Using un-bonded couriers. Imagine handing a valuable package to someone "on the lam"? ( Sorry, *do they still say "on the lam"? * )


The hep ones do!


----------



## mariomike (12 Sep 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> The hep ones do!



I watched to much "Bowery Boys" as a kid. Gosh, I still do!  ;D


----------



## mariomike (27 Sep 2009)

Toronto Sun: "A Plea for Justice:
Girlfriend of dead cyclist hopes the truth prevails when Michael Bryant faces his charges in court":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/columnists/mark_bonokoski/2009/09/27/11143711-sun.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2010)

This, from the National Post, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_:


> All criminal charges have been withdrawn against former Ontario attorney general Michael Bryant in connection with an incident last August that left a 33-year-old bicycle courier dead.
> 
> Special prosecutor Richard Peck made the announcement in a Toronto courtroom Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, PM's former spokesperson's take on this?  Via Twitter:


> Crown drops charges against Michael Bryant. Will media cover this like Jaffer's dropped charges? Doubt it.


----------



## dapaterson (25 May 2010)

All animals are equal, but some are more equal than others.


Réné, meet Michael.  Michael, Réné.


Everyone surprised that someone well-connected got his friends in the legal community to decide that there was no prospect of conviction raise your hands.  We need to keep prosecutors busy with important cases, like folks who want the head of the OPP to enforce the law...


----------



## GAP (25 May 2010)

While everyone's comments regarding close friends in high places may be justified, there is also the other possibility that the defense would have made hash of the prosecutor's case.

The bicyclist apparently had a bit of a history of being confrontational, and had been in an argument that evening as well as he had been drinking (his blood alcohol was twice the legal limit). Given any one of those issues, the defense was going have a good chance of getting Bryant off...

The Crown said "it did not have any reasonable prospect of conviction". Not that he was innocent, but they couldn't guarantee a conviction.


----------



## SeanNewman (25 May 2010)

GAP,

Agreed with the full context of the article when looking at both sides.

Yes it looks sketchy when you look at it from the side of "Car vs Bike", but at the same time _*if*_ a guy in a car were just driving along and some nut job started clinging to the side of the car I would find it hard to blame the guy in the car for trying to shake him.  The driver's mind set probably being that if he stops the car the other guy who is crazy enough to cling to your car is probably going to smash the window to get at you and try to kill you.

I'm not saying that the above is what happened and the driver of the car didn't do anything wrong, but as you pointed out if the guy on the bike had a bad record of being on the sauce and getting violent then who is to say they'd win.


----------



## dapaterson (25 May 2010)

Let's read that bastion of Conservatism, the Toronto Star.




> When Bryant hit his brakes, the vehicle stalled. Peck said Bryant was trying to get away and attempted to get his car started when it stalled again, causing it to lurch forward. That was when “Mr. Bryant’s vehicle came close to or in contact with the rear wheel of Mr. Sheppard’s bike,” Peck said.
> 
> “At this point, Mr. Bryant describes himself as being in a state of panic. He says that Mr. Sheppard was becoming enraged.”
> 
> When Bryant got the car re-started, it accelerated into Sheppard causing him to land on the hood. Bryant hit the brakes and the cyclist fell, but stood up and did not appear at that point to be seriously injured.




So, the undisputed facts state that Mr Bryant, in a panic, accelerated his car into Mr Sheppard and hit him prior to the point where Mr Sheppard grabbed hold of the vehicle and allegedly tried to attack Mr Bryant.

Is driving your car into someone, regardless of your mental state, a crime?  I look forward to everyone now accused of reckless or dangerous driving introducing the "Bryant Defence" - "I was in a state of panic, so I'm not now accountable for my actions".

Or does that excuse only hold when you're a former provincial minister and member of the Bar?  With those pesky laws still applying to the great unwashed masses



Well, if nothing else, this incident has revealed that Mr Bryant is unfit for any office where he may have to make decisions under conditions of stress or duress.


(Edit: Correcting a typo)


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2010)

> Well, if nothing else, this incident has revealed that Mr Bryant is unfit for any office where he may have to make decisions under conditions of stress or duress.



Not really. In fact in Toronto one could argue the exact opposite :


----------



## ArmyRick (25 May 2010)

dapaterson, 

Give it a rest.

Seriously. Enough of this crap about Bryant using his "power and wealth" to get off.

If it was your butt in his position you would be screaming self defence just like Bryant.

Enough.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2010)

Many years ago I remember seeing a bumper sticker on the back of a car. It said 'Crime would pay if the government ran it'.

It looks like this is correct in Ontario.

Multiple eye witnesses? What about secuirty cam evidence?

I smell a rat, but too late now. Another politician squeaks out of another tight spot. Nothing new here, move along.

OWDU


----------



## observor 69 (25 May 2010)

Go to

 http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2010/05/25/bryant-sheppard-charges943.html#

and click on "Charges dropped against former AG."

Sarcasm on "Ya I know it's a CBC link therefore it's totally garbage." Sarcasm off


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 May 2010)

Give it a rest folks.........there are lots who get off charges with much more evidence than this.

Take a day off and go to your local courthouse and sit for a day, I guarantee you will never think the same again about what justice is.


----------



## ArmyRick (26 May 2010)

Bryant was reacting as any normal human being would be attacked by a deranged drunk road raged cyclist. Mr Sheppard was far from an innocent harmless cyclyst

Wake up people and pull your heads out of your rear.


----------



## Danjanou (26 May 2010)

Read most of the daily paper(s) take on this on the way to work this morning. Just looking at the facts, and nothing else it does seem like  the correct call made by the parachuted in Vancouver lawyer. There just seemed no point in wasting the Governments time and money pushing this through to a foregone conclusion.

That said and done perception is everything and the optics on this one blow for two separate reasons. One Bryant is/was a "Golden Boy" and no matter how one looks at it, some are going to see this as smacking of elitism, special privilege and double standards.

Equally important is Mr. Sheppard is a bike courier, and the more militant elements of the that subset of Toronto Society and their faithful allies will continue to view this through their particular rose coloured glasses  and see this as yet another attack by the car driving establishment on one of their own. Ghandi this guy wasn't, but hell some of them would deify Paul Bernardo if he owned a 10 speed.

Sometimes you have to love living in the centre of the known universe.  :


----------



## dapaterson (26 May 2010)

My problems with this:

(1)  Mr Bryant rammed Mr Sheppard's bike - negligence in the operation of a motor vehicle - which set this unfortunate chain of events in motion.  At the very least, that charge was borne out by the facts - and it is a lesser and included charge, and thus the case should have proceeded.

(2)  A criminal lawyer who generally works for defendants was called in to be the prosecutor.  Call in a Crown from another province, but not a defence lawyer, if you want to avoid the appearance of conflict (and, given he's a former AG, the potential for conflict or appearance thereof with Mr Bryant was a real concern).  (I`d note that Mr Peck, QC, has in the past displayed a similar reluctance to proceed)


----------



## gcclarke (26 May 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Equally important is Mr. Sheppard is a bike courier, and the more militant elements of the that subset of Toronto Society and their faithful allies will continue to view this through their particular rose coloured glasses  and see this as yet another attack by the car driving establishment on one of their own. Ghandi this guy wasn't, but hell some of them would deify Paul Bernardo if he owned a fixie.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## SeanNewman (26 May 2010)

I will admit that it does seem strange that _*all * _ charges were dropped, even the one for the bump.

If the cyclist had a habit of road rage himself then I can see the murder one not being followed through, but one would think that the dangerous driving one could still hold.

Again though, obviously we on this board as not as "in the know" as the prosecutor is, so it's all speculation.  Looking at the video, it may have been decided that the bike swerved directly in front of the car's path which would have been enough doubt that even that one was a losing cause.


----------



## ArmyRick (26 May 2010)

I agree with Petamocto.

I have sat through trials and court martials and beleive me anything and everything gets put under a microscope and reviewed, examined and dissected. 

There was plenty of doubt and reason not to proceed with a charge. He would have walked (IMO rightfully so) and it would have wasted the crown's time.

I AGAIN see this as simple, self defence and reacting when the body's sympathetic nervous system kicks in (How people react when they beleive they are in serious danger). Sitting here and second guessing it to death is NOT ON! I have seen numerous situations where people react in a way not expected when in a confrontational situation (not a board room argument but a I am about to get beaten or worse situation).

Enough of the arm chair quarter backing. Go sit in a court house anyday and watch numerous regular people have charges withdrawn (including plenty who shouldn't have them withdrawn). Its life, its our justice system. 

Live with it.


----------



## mariomike (27 May 2010)

Star:
"Before Bryant's Saab came attack on BMW: Scarborough driver remembers how bike courier turned 'insanely' aggressive":
"The cyclist was shrieking, swearing, then latched himself onto the driver's side door, his arms stretched into the vehicle, grabbing at the steering wheel.":
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/815036--before-bryant-s-saab-came-attack-on-bmw?bn=1


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (28 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Star:
> "Before Bryant's Saab came attack on BMW: Scarborough driver remembers how bike courier turned 'insanely' aggressive":
> "The cyclist was shrieking, swearing, then latched himself onto the driver's side door, his arms stretched into the vehicle, grabbing at the steering wheel.":
> http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/815036--before-bryant-s-saab-came-attack-on-bmw?bn=1



From the Star article:
“Yes, he was aggressive and a little bit unstable, but he was a good person and a good friend,” said the 47-year-old. 
“People have to see the human side of him.”

As every serial killer's mom says - "He was a really good boy.  He just fell in with the wrong crowd."  I wish the justice system would reward those who own up to their actions rather than those with the saddest BS story.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 May 2010)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I agree with Petamocto.
> 
> ...........................
> 
> I AGAIN see this as simple, self defence and reacting when the body's sympathetic nervous system kicks in (How people react when they beleive they are in serious danger). Sitting here and second guessing it to death is NOT ON! I have seen numerous situations where people react in a way not expected when in a confrontational situation (not a board room argument but a I am about to get beaten or worse situation).



Let us not forget that Bryant was not alone, he also had wife in the car with him. The second point to consider is that this is probably the first time Bryant has ever found himself in a situation, where not only is his life in danger, but also his wife's. He did what the majority of people in a similar situation would have done - hit the gas and get the hell out of there! 



> Enough of the arm chair quarter backing. Go sit in a court house anyday and watch numerous regular people have charges withdrawn (including plenty who shouldn't have them withdrawn). Its life, its our justice system.



Unfortunately, too true.


----------

